# Aspesosis coming into contact with asbestos.



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

I rececenntly put up a question about asbestosis.,, where's it gone?..:tumbleweed:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Honda said:


> I rececenntly put up a question about asbestosis.,, where's it gone?..:tumbleweed:


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=409402


----------

